# Diablo Orejas or Devil Ears.



## shooterrick (Aug 1, 2009)

*Diablo Orejas or Devil Ears*

Was not going to make it to Sams for 10 lbs boneless Chick quarters and had other things happening so I decided to try something different.  One of the many questions that seems to always need an answer is “what to do with leftovers”?  

My two favorite cooking methods are smoking of course and fried foods.  My two favorite styles of food are Italian and Mexican next to BBQ.  I was watching TV with my wife last night and had an epiphany.  Combine em all!  Just do it!  It can’t be good for you but hey, you are not going to eat these all the time so just do it!

What I will need for the experiment:

1 cup left over PP or other Smoked meat!  (Well chopped)
2 TBS Chili Sauce- 
1 Tsp Chili powder
1 Tsp Tabasco Chipotle Sauce 
1 small hot chili pepper seeded and diced
1 small can Ro Tel tomatoes and green chilies ( to use as a dip or make RoTel cheese dip)         
1 cup shredded cheddar or cheese of your choice.
Pasta Ravioli Dough rolled out and cut in 4 inch circles (Sandy making for me. LOL)

In small skillet combine meat, chili sauce, chili powder, chipotle sauce, and diced pepper.  You may need a small amount of water depending on fat content but sauté down till pepper is tender.  Depending on the rub you used for the pork you may need a dash of salt.  Set aside to cool.  

On the 4 inch pasta circles place 1/2 Tsp of the meat mixture and a dollop of cheese.  Dampen the outside edge of the pasta circle with water or egg wash and fold over creating a ½ moon shape or (ear).  Press and seal edges firmly.  Once you have the Devil Ears all made start your deep fryer.  Yep fry the ravioli golden Shooter!  Just do it!   As they come out of the fryer dust them with that ugly dry parmesan cheese!  LOL.  Now place a cocktail glass of RoTel in center of a serving plate and arrange the ears.  Garnish as you wish.  

*Diablo Orejas* from the strange mind of ShooterRick who just happens to be Dutch English in decent.  LOL  Pics below.    

Sandy Making Pasta Dough:



Pasta disks cut and ready to stuff:



Chopped PP for the stuffing:



Stuffing combined except for cheese and simmering:



The stuffing process:  Finished Devil Ears top of frame waiting for fryer:



Deep fried till golden and plated:





 Well were they any good?  Sandy and I ate a dozen and complained the whole time we wish we had some Pizza sauce to dip these in.  LOL.   The Ro Tel fell flat but the Devil Ears should be a hit with Pizza sauce or a chili cheese dip.  Will do them again for sure.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good Rick I like it


----------



## fire it up (Aug 2, 2009)

Devil ears is right with that list of ingredients.
But where's the heat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love hot stuff so I have to try these!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 2, 2009)

They look good, how hot were they?


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 2, 2009)

Surprisingly not terribly hot.  From time to time ya got a bit of chili pepper but all in all I would say a 5 out of 10 for heat.


----------



## rivet (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice! I've known these as empanadas, but I like your name better! Sorry to hear pizza sauce would have been better than the ro-tel, but now you know for next time. Your idea was so good, I hope there's a next time


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very good there rick devil ears thats some really good eats. I'm gonna save this one for sure.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice Rick.  That is some good looking food.


----------



## bertjo44 (Aug 2, 2009)

Epiphany is the right word. These sound great. a co-worker let me try one of her fried ravoli this past week from a local Italian place and it was Yummy. As Emeril would say, "You KICKED it up a notch." Good job.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 3, 2009)

I scanned by the food channel with the remote and almost lost it!  They were making Diablo Orejas or something like it.  As Rivet said they called them Empanadas.  Well the dough was different, the filling was different, the sauce was different, they baked them instead of deep frying;  ok I feel better now.  They were not the same thing other than a passing resemblance.  My ego is safe and I am at peace with the world and the food channel.  LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work Rick. Those look very tasty.  Looks like something that if you're gonna take the time to make them, you may as well make up a whole bunch and then freeze them for party appetizers.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 3, 2009)

They are faily labor instensive especially if ya make the dough from scratch like Sandy did.  God I love that women.  I think next time I Will try these with Wonton Wrappers from the grocery.  Faster and easier.


----------



## eman (Aug 3, 2009)

down here in louisiana The oven is used for bakeing cakes , biscuts and corn bread. Everything else i s deep fried.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 3, 2009)

We teach a cooking class to 4H kids and we use puff pastry dough for this type of appetizer and they turn out very nice- They sure do look good the way she made them


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 3, 2009)

those look damn good,  on my list to try for sure.  I should have soime leftover smoked pork this weekend, and those would make for a nice snack.  thanks for the idea.


----------



## coonnque (Nov 7, 2010)

These sound great!  I will try this with a twist. Once I have them put together I'll dip them in egg then seasoned bread crumbs before frying.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 8, 2010)

coonnque said:


> These sound great!  I will try this with a twist. Once I have them put together I'll dip them in egg then seasoned bread crumbs before frying.


Man you went back for a oldie goldie with this post.  LOL  Almost forgot about these.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------

